# [Fri 31st Aug 2012] Offline DJ night - R'n'R, Motown, ska, dance and more - FREE! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Aug 30, 2012)

Prince Albert
*418 Coldharbour Lane*
*Brixton London SW9 8LF [map]*
Tel: 020 7274 3771
DJs 10pm - 2.30am
FREE ALL NIGHT!

We've for a fun night packed full of top notch ska, rock and roll, skiffle, rockabilly, punk, dance and good time music instore, with DJs throwing down the party tunes till 2.30am. We'll also have videos and multimedia to keep you entertained. Expect much drinking, dancing and perhaps a little falling over!

DJs on the night

*EDITOR (urban75)*
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package.

*ASTRID ACTIONETTE*
We're delighted to have a member of the famous Actionettes go-go dance troupe, behind the decks, Serving up heartbreak soul, Motown and Sixties Go-Go.

More: http://www.urban75.org/offline/august-2012-dj-night.html


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2012)

That was fun. But, ooo-errr - me 'ead!













http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-lively-offline-dj-night-at-the-brixton-prince-albert-31st-aug-2012/


----------

